# Garmin 500 cadence sensor pairing



## HB2210 (28 Jan 2014)

My edge 500 recognises the cadence sensor that I have just attached, but it does not seem to pair. I follow the instruction and the light flashes red and green, then when the pedal passes it flashes green but the reading does not show on the machine and still blinks on the menu screen. Anyone any ideas??


----------



## Tommy2 (29 Jan 2014)

Is it a cadence/speed sensor, with a magnet on the wheel and one on the crank arm?
Have you selected cad/spd sensor option on your 500 instead of just cad or spd.

I think I had this problem until I realised I needed to select cad/spd on the watch, I was trying to pair it as a cad sensor then as a speed sensor seperatley but it is both in one.
May be different/faulty though.


----------



## berty bassett (29 Jan 2014)

if you have av cadence showing then it will show 0 till you press start - i think


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jan 2014)

Is this using ANT+ ?


----------



## Colin S (29 Jan 2014)

Is the sensor you have fitted the Garmin one?
It should recognise it without any additional settings.

C


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2014)

When I first set mine up earlier this month I found that there was one instruction missing from the pairing information... you need to actually cycle/move the pedals & wheels whilst it is doing the pairing. (I was in the same position as yourself - it was installed correctly on the bike, red & green lights flashing, but I was not getting the information through to the Garmin Edge 500)

Page 28 of this manual http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/Edge_500_OM_EN.pdf resolved the problem and during the rescan, have a little ride/move the bike around to generate/activate the sensor again.

After the rescan you will find the serial number of your cadence meter in the settings shown in step 4.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2014)

Tell the head unit to search for the spd/cad unit. The flashing lights just mean the spd/cad unit is working.


----------



## HB2210 (29 Jan 2014)

The edge says, cadence sensor detected ... But the reading still does not come up, I'm at a total loss ... . Tried pairing then turning the pedals... Still nothing.. Thought maybe I have to ride longer than a minute to get the reading ... Nope still nothing... Tried enter then rescan ...  No reading ... It's the Garmin unit ... But I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2014)

are you seeing the serial number of the cadence meter on your edge when in those settings?


----------



## HB2210 (29 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> are you seeing the serial number of the cadence meter on your edge when in those settings?


 
No ... Should I be?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2014)

HB2210 said:


> No ... Should I be?



yes... under sensor details it should show the serial number if it has been paired correctly.
I have also found that whilst I can get the red & green lights to flash on the cadence unit itself, it does not necessarily mean that the contacts/magnets are close enough together (5mm max distance) for the unit to register them. I think it took me 4 or 5 rides before I actually had the sensor running. In addition, the cadence does not show on the 1st screen (at least it did not on mine) and I reconfigured my first screen to show it.

So if you go into Menu, Settings, Bike Settings, Bike 1, ANT+Spd/Cad and finally Sensor Details you should see something similar to this...







If not, I would guess you still need to fine tune the position of the 2 magnets in relation to the sensor and rescan yet again....
You will know when it has found it, it becomes obvious for want of a better way of expressing myself.


----------



## HB2210 (30 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yes... under sensor details it should show the serial number if it has been paired correctly.
> I have also found that whilst I can get the red & green lights to flash on the cadence unit itself, it does not necessarily mean that the contacts/magnets are close enough together (5mm max distance) for the unit to register them. I think it took me 4 or 5 rides before I actually had the sensor running. In addition, the cadence does not show on the 1st screen (at least it did not on mine) and I reconfigured my first screen to show it.
> 
> So if you go into Menu, Settings, Bike Settings, Bike 1, ANT+Spd/Cad and finally Sensor Details you should see something similar to this...
> ...



Thanks will try this again tonight


----------



## HB2210 (14 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yes... under sensor details it should show the serial number if it has been paired correctly.
> I have also found that whilst I can get the red & green lights to flash on the cadence unit itself, it does not necessarily mean that the contacts/magnets are close enough together (5mm max distance) for the unit to register them. I think it took me 4 or 5 rides before I actually had the sensor running. In addition, the cadence does not show on the 1st screen (at least it did not on mine) and I reconfigured my first screen to show it.
> 
> So if you go into Menu, Settings, Bike Settings, Bike 1, ANT+Spd/Cad and finally Sensor Details you should see something similar to this...
> ...








Ok.... I have seen the serial number but when I'm cycling it doesn't show up, can anyone help please ..... I press till it goes red and green, then spin the pedal till it flashes green every time the pedal passes ... Still won't show up on the garmin ...... HELP


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Feb 2014)

It could always be the sensor is broken. The Garmin ones are notoriously flimsy.


----------



## HB2210 (14 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It could always be the sensor is broken. The Garmin ones are notoriously flimsy.



I've just got it tho (second hand)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Feb 2014)

HB2210 said:


> I've just got it tho (second hand)


That really doesn't matter. The GSC10 is made of cheese


----------



## HB2210 (18 Feb 2014)

The bike is now saying sensor connected .. How long before you see the rpm reading ?


----------



## HB2210 (18 Feb 2014)

Yeeeahhhh managed at long last to get it working x thanks everyone


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Feb 2014)

woooohooooooo


----------



## HB2210 (18 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> woooohooooooo




I know


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2014)

I reconfigured by first screen to more useful data including the cadence figure so I could see it all the time rather than only review it at a later date.


----------

